# Need a Marina ? Come is us. Thank You !!!



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

We have BOAT STORAGE on water with Docks and LAUNCH !!************>>>>> Only$ 40.00 a mo<<<<**********. So why store your boat away from water? You will have your own code to the security gate so you can come and go as you wish 24/7 Come get in your boat go on the water have fun !!! Come back wash it out ! Park it and you are done !! Call >>> 850-261-2469 !!!!! Lets have some FUN !!! Summer is here !!! Hope to see you soon !!!! Thank You !!!!! 850-261-2469 We are off of Mulat On the east side of Bay !! About 30 min. to pass and beach !! To map it or GPS 4820 McMillan Rd. Milton,FL... Get your boat slip today And Have Some FUN !!! NEW>>>>>>> >>>:thumbup::thumbup:Wet Slip*** $150.00 up to 35 that is $4.29 a ft.<<<<<<< WoW P.S. over 35 ft. 261-2469 Thank You !!!!!


----------

